# Top 10%



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

No doubt, many of you received this from Uber recently:








The question, of course, is how such “kind words” can contribute to our ban accounts 🤔


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Interesting I remember seeing this, but I never read it, so now I'm curious, I've gone back to look and now it's gone.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> Interesting I remember seeing this, but I never read it, so now I'm curious, I've gone back to look and now it's gone.


Not much to it, sad to say
I first wondered, if passengers saw it, would it make a difference in how they treated us.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I wonder if that's what Uber thinks the Uber Pro platinum and Diamond thing is supposed to do, make customers think that's a better driver, but I can tell you as an Uber customer an Uber Diamond driver shows up I'm a little worried if he's tired or not.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> I wonder if that's what Uber thinks the Uber Pro platinum and Diamond thing is supposed to do, make customers think that's a better driver, but I can tell you as an Uber customer an Uber Diamond driver shows up I'm a little worried if he's tired or not.


Good question


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ben4given said:


> Good question


I had an Uber Diamond driver pick me up a few weeks ago, did not tell him at first I was a driver, so I asked him how many hours does he do every day he told me he only drives about 4 or 5 days a week three to four hours a day, so I said cool, then I finally told him I am also a driver, so tell me how do you achieve Uber diamond and you only drive three or four hours a day, he says he only picks up the trips that offer three points,

And here's the kicker he was driving a white Tesla Model 3, I asked if it was his car or if he was renting it from Hertz rental car, he said it was his, but when I got out I looked at the license plate and it was clearly a rental, 

Sometimes I love having fun with other drivers, I love the BS they give me.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I wonder if that's what Uber thinks the Uber Pro platinum and Diamond thing is supposed to do, make customers think that's a better driver, but I can tell you as an Uber customer an Uber Diamond driver shows up I'm a little worried if he's tired or not.


Naahh, it's the two timing Uber/Left drivers you have to worry about.

So busy switching between apps, trying to be everywhere at once. Sleeping in their vehicles. Burn out much faster.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Naahh, it's the two timing Uber/Left drivers you have to worry about.
> 
> So busy switching between apps, trying to be everywhere at once. Sleeping in their vehicles. Burn out much faster.


Funny you mentioned that, I will admit I was doing that in my second and third year driving Uber I was using both apps, whenever drivers pick me up as an customer they show up with both trademarks in the window, I've actually tried to warn a few of them that some customers don't like that and give you a bad rating for it, but most of them just ignore me and think I'm crazy.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Ben4given said:


> No doubt, many of you received this from Uber recently:
> View attachment 673387
> 
> The question, of course, is how such “kind words” can contribute to our ban accounts 🤔


I got a similar notice....except mine says I am in the top 1% of most highly praised drivers. The link took me to the list of top 100 rated drivers and I am ranked at #5. All are at a perfect 5.0 rating, but the 4 above me have received more compliments.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So I'm a little perplexed. I got a top 10% for "delivery driver" even though I mostly do pax rides. My delivery rating is stuck at 91% thumbs up which is hardly top 10 percent material while my pax driver rating is 4.97 right now. I don't think that have a clue as to what they are doing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So I'm a little perplexed. I got a top 10% for "delivery driver" even though I mostly do pax rides. My delivery rating is stuck at 91% thumbs up which is hardly top 10 percent material while my pax driver rating is 4.97 right now. I don't think that have a clue as to what they are doing.


You are the to 10% of the top 91% LOL


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Well we are all obviously the cream of the crop 😎


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Well we are all obviously the cream of the crop 😎


Yes cream corn


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

I got this. I’m guessing top 25% got this. Just says 10% to make you feel good


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Ribak said:


> I got a similar notice....except mine says I am in the top 1% of most highly praised drivers. The link took me to the list of top 100 rated drivers and I am ranked at #5. All are at a perfect 5.0 rating, but the 4 above me have received more compliments.


Way to go!
Congratulations - and keep it going 👍


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ben4given said:


> No doubt, many of you received this from Uber recently:
> View attachment 673387
> 
> The question, of course, is how such “kind words” can contribute to our ban accounts 🤔


I was Repeatedly in top 5% of Earners in New Orleans.

Not the best Driver.
The Best provider of Revenue to Uber.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I’m a 4.33 and I got that message also


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I am jealous i didn't get that bs.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Being in the top 10% means that you got one compliment in the last year. The other 90% didn't get any.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I sw


ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Naahh, it's the two timing Uber/Left drivers you have to worry about.
> 
> So busy switching between apps, trying to be everywhere at once. Sleeping in their vehicles. Burn out much faster.


I switch betwren apps daily but never dtive more than 10 hrs. A typical day is 6 to 9 hours. Its been working for 5 years. Ants that cant meke it work should just quit an move on too a more adaptable job.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

I got one of those too.

Good to know that everyone else did as well. lol


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> the cream of the crop


Back in the day, we'd say:

The cream of the *crap *


----------

